# My cold smoking setup (with Q-view)



## sominus (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all...

I recently embarked on a foray into cold smoking, resurrecting an old SWOCS propane-heated smoker that was originally designed to hot-smoke with pellets or dust.

I'll put in a plug here for the Smoke Daddy "Big Kahuna" cold smoke generator, which is what you'll see attached below..

This weekend will be a regular smoking event with a couple of pork butts and my Chutney BBQ sauce...  I purchased a variable regulator (mentioned at the end of this post) just a few minutes ago, so now its off to Sam's for some meat!

Here's the history:

About 20 years ago I bought a propane-based smoker from a gent named Dwight Inman who owned a company called Southwest Outdoor Cooking Systems...
 




 
Its a standard upright configuration with a bit of a twist:  There is a metal, sealed box inside the smoker which was designed to accept an oilfield burner "outside" the smoker which provided heat "inside" the smoker -- no propane or fumes ever entered the smoking/cooking chamber.  Wood chips or pellets would be placed on top of the box to create smoke inside the unit, and the rest is pretty standard...  I used it a lot but was never 100% happy with the results... Smoke was laborious to get "right" and the temp was sometimes hard to control.  I eventually got a different unit and this one hung around for a long time in the weeds behind my garage.  Here's a couple of pics :
 
The Smoker




 
The Box with the oilfield burner




 
 
The Smoker and the box:
 




 
I've been wanting to do some cold smoking for quite a while now (smoked salmon, cheeses, etc...) and thought about getting a Bradley Smoker, but just didn't want to tie myself down to using proprietary wood picks as the source of smoke... Then I learned about the Smoke Daddy cold smoke generator...  (Yeah, I know I could have done it in other ways... ):
 




 
 
I cleaned up the old girl and mounted the Smoke Daddy to it and fired it up...  It works GREAT!
 




 
This is the "quiescent" smoke coming from the unit... Very nice, but comes in "puffs"...
 




 
This is with one of my kids blowing into the air tube..  Note, the air tube does not supply combustion air -- it merely forms a venturi to "pull" smoke through the unit.. An ingenious design!
 




 
Now I just need to get a couple rib racks, a variable gas regulator and I'm on for a smoke this weekend... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 
-Michael


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like a great project!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 25, 2010)

Great rehab of an old smoker.

Todd


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 25, 2010)

Great idea!  You'll sure enjoy those cold smoked products!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 26, 2010)

Great looking cold smoke set up!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice set up - you will enjoy cold smoking - adds a whole new world of food


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 18, 2013)

Scarbelly said:


> Nice set up - you will enjoy cold smoking - adds a whole new world of food


Got to agree, You will discover the possibilities are endless. 

Tom


----------

